# Very Urgent! testing chemical in tank



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this bad? I was testing my water parameters and I spilled my chemical into the tank! It was the nitrate tester and about half the 5 mL container with the water and chemical was spilled! What should I do!?


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

There might be a place on the bottle or testing kit about accidental spills. How big is your tank? 2.5 mL diluted with water doesn't sound like it would cause a lot of damage.. though I could be wrong. You could do a 25% water change if you are worried.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

AWSskater said:


> Is this bad? I was testing my water parameters and I spilled my chemical into the tank! It was the nitrate tester and about half the 5 mL container with the water and chemical was spilled! What should I do!?


Hey sorry to hear to hear that happened......iv put in a request to the makers if such a case were to happen and what should i do.....i will notify you to what they tell me....unless otherwise someone else has an answer.

hopefully they will respond really soon....my only guess right now would be to do a large water change probably 75%.....but have a mixture of water ready right after to dump in....and then step it down to anywhere form 50-25% water change.

Hopefully ill know soon

goodluck


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a 55 gallon tank. The container had 5 mL of water and probably 3 drops of nitrate tester in it, so it wasn't a very large volume. I'll wait until you hear back from them to know what to do.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

AWSskater said:


> It's a 55 gallon tank. The container had 5 mL of water and probably 3 drops of nitrate tester in it, so it wasn't a very large volume. I'll wait until you hear back from them to know what to do.


Hey....ok what they told me was that pending on the size of the tank you should have activated carbon and water changes......there really isn't a safe chemical to counter NO3 it would just make it worse......so activated carbon and water changes should be fine.....and the amount of 5ml mixed with 55gal i wouldn't be to worried i hope this helps ya and hopefully this gives other people a sense of what to do when a testing chemical falls into a tank.


Good luck


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I've got activated carbon, and the tank doesn't have any livestock in it yet, so I'll just let it cycle some more and maybe do a water change in a week or so. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

So from now on

Good idea: Testing water parameters away from the tank
Bad idea: Testing water parameters right above the tank


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

AWSskater said:


> Ok, I've got activated carbon, and the tank doesn't have any livestock in it yet, so I'll just let it cycle some more and maybe do a water change in a week or so. Thanks for the help!


No problem.....but if it were to happen with livestock there would be more serious problems....but yea thats good to hear.

goodluck


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Lemeshianos said:


> So from now on
> 
> Good idea: Testing water parameters away from the tank
> Bad idea: Testing water parameters right above the tank


quoted for truth.


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I added a damsel a week ago, and he's healthy and happy  thanks everybody! Once the tank has cycled about two more weeks or so, I'll do a water change. Thanks for your help everybody.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

AWSskater said:


> Ok, I added a damsel a week ago, and he's healthy and happy  thanks everybody! Once the tank has cycled about two more weeks or so, I'll do a water change. Thanks for your help everybody.


NP thats what were hear for


----------

